# Amber coke.



## Catcat16 (Mar 24, 2020)

Amber coca-cola
Great condition
The color Ombré s from light to dark amber
Embossed “coca cola” “BALTIMORE” 
This is the first one I’ve found like this and only the second one I’ve found in amber.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 24, 2020)

I like it.  That's two more than I've found!


----------



## klaatu (Mar 25, 2020)

Very nice bottle. I really like the fancy "Coca Cola" script.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 25, 2020)

I love the straight sided cokes. Amber! I am jelouse all i find is green.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 26, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I like it.  That's two more than I've found!



haha yea the first one I found is actually way cooler (in my opinion anyways) as I read it I did a little happy dance... that is until my eyes reached the lip where like 1/4 of the total lip was missing so 95% of the bottle was perfect 95 freaking percent!! Ruined by 5 dang percent! Ahhhh I was so sad I immediacy just starred into space for like 3 minutes straight contemplating my existence... jk lol but for real I was bummed. Here’s what it looks like tho not the best pic I know


sandchip said:


> I like it.  That's two more than I've found!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the straight sided cokes. Amber! I am jelouse all i find is green.



What’s funny is I found the amber coke before finding the green. I kept finding pieces of broken green cokes and wishing I could find a not ruined green one. I just assumed they were rare or reallllly old. I finally find one like two months ago Im ecstatic until I  look it up online to see it’s not all that rare... not at allllll.... then I find 5 more within a weeks time lol. Life is funny huh


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the straight sided cokes. Amber! I am jelouse all i find is green.


Thanks I can’t for the life of me find a good sell price people either sell it for 60-200 and I don’t know why the huge gap in price.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 26, 2020)

Pricing has always been a problem. You can't tell is they are accurate in pricing an item or if they want to retire on one sale. I have heard worth points is a good subcription to have for both pricing and referencing collectables. It cost to be a member but 1 or 2 Under priced sales Made by not knowing...well you know will pay for itself is what i am trying to say.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Thanks I can’t for the life of me find a good sell price people either sell it for 60-200 and I don’t know why the huge gap in price.



You're seeing that much variation in Baltimore ambers or amber Cokes in general?


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow great find all I get is green love it and the fact it is Baltimore !!!!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Pricing has always been a problem. You can't tell is they are accurate in pricing an item or if they want to retire on one sale. I have heard worth points is a good subcription to have for both pricing and referencing collectables. It cost to be a member but 1 or 2 Under priced sales Made by not knowing...well you know will pay for itself is what i am trying to say.


Yea I always get mad when I see the bottle I’m looking for under that site. And it always the ones I’m looking for... well at least I know they have what I have lol you’re right though


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 26, 2020)

sandchip said:


> You're seeing that much variation in Baltimore ambers or amber Cokes in general?


 Well, I found two Baltimore ones one was for 60 (not in as good condition as mine) then I saw another one for 120 something. Then I saw some others going for outrageous prices like 450. Under closer inspection the ones going for that had a factory defect. Still I don’t understand how that could make it so expensive. I read a website that said that the Amber coats came right after the Hutchinsons in fact I read two websites that were talking about how Amber cooks should be held on to because they were going to be worth a good portion of money. But I have someone on here who’s interested and I don’t want to insult that person because they seem very knowledgeable more so than I, about coke bottles. I don’t wanna say something that makes me look like a idiot but I also don’t wanna take a loss on something I only have one of you know? I’m actually having a very hard time with It. I wish I had a antiques appraiser near by.


----------



## Roaddie (Apr 1, 2020)

I find price  variations in a lot of the older items for sale. I have a signed print from 1930 and I have found prices ranging from several hundred dollars to less than a hundred. The same is true with some bears that I am trying to sell. But, catcat16, that is an awesome find. I have several in my collection, but I had to buy them all. From what I understand, the contents of cokes with the lettering in script actually contained 'coke'. If I'm incorrect, I'm sure someone out there will corrct me. Keep up the good work, girl.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 1, 2020)

You sell bears? I want one!!!!


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 1, 2020)

Roaddie said:


> I find price  variations in a lot of the older items for sale. I have a signed print from 1930 and I have found prices ranging from several hundred dollars to less than a hundred. The same is true with some bears that I am trying to sell. But, catcat16, that is an awesome find. I have several in my collection, but I had to buy them all. From what I understand, the contents of cokes with the lettering in script actually contained 'coke'. If I'm incorrect, I'm sure someone out there will corrct me. Keep up the good work, girl.


Ahhh that’s crazy. I can’t imagine how that tasted! I feel you on the price differences problem. On one hand I obviously want to make as much as the item is truely worth but on the other hand I don’t want to insult someone and make a fool out of myself. But I actually just sold it to someone on here. This site helped me sell my first bottle! I’m really happy about how the whole thing went down, as long as it arrives ok, then my first sale went perfect (knock on wood) I’ll know in 2-3 more days so fingers crossed for me!


----------

